# Turned On By Wifes Feet



## Johnnyb (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi. I have been married to my high school sweetheart for 19 yrs. Never once had an affair. We have 3 children. I have developed over the years a love for her feet. She is totally aware and is "into it". Dont get me wrong, I love her whole body, but her feet come first. I kid her that she caused my foot fetish cause she has toe-tally hot feet, painted nails, size 8. Great sex life, but my question is ....am I going overboard? During sex, especially while she gives me oral, I have to put her feet and toes in my mouth or have them near my face. She just automatically puts her feet near my face, I dont even have to ask. I cant imagine having sex without her feet involved. Just some thoughts as I am new here.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

You're happy, she's happy. Doesn't seem to be a problem. 

If she's your personal kink, it just doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

If both of you are happy, then it sounds like things couldn't be better. I liked my wife's feet too. For me, i guess it was mostly a visual thing. Feet wasn't a must for sexual activity, and I liked her entire body, but i thought her feet were very sexy looking. I always preferred her bare feet over stockings or shoes. It also got her a lot of foot massages and nail paintings.


----------



## bluesky (Jan 29, 2011)

If you are looking for an honest opinion, I think it's a weird.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

bluesky said:


> If you are looking for an honest opinion, I think it's a weird.


I'm curious, why do some people think liking a woman's feet is weird. What's any more weird about it than liking legs, stomach, hands, neck, etc? After all, we aren't talking about an animal paw, It's a woman's foot, which in theory is feminine. 

Look at any model's picture portfolio over the years and I think you will find that feet are often accented as a very attractive body part.


----------



## Johnnyb (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks so far...weird may be pushing it! But anyway, I am a normal guy


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

At the risk of putting my foot in my mouth (ba dump dump! cymbal crash!), I think it's kind of weird too. .. but it's not too overboard.

I think the weirdness as compared to boobs, vagina's, and butts turning a guy on is those are "sexual maturity/readyness" cues. .. you see a woman's body and you want to mate with it.

I can't judge if a mate is suitable by looking at her feet.

But as far as fetishes go, this one is pretty harmless, I think.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> At the risk of putting my foot in my mouth (ba dump dump! cymbal crash!), I think it's kind of weird too. .. but it's not too overboard.
> 
> I think the weirdness as compared to boobs, vagina's, and butts turning a guy on is those are "sexual maturity/readyness" cues. .. you see a woman's body and you want to mate with it.
> 
> ...


Good points. I suppose anything can be taken to a weird level, and I guess that is where the "fetish" aspect comes in. I didn't have a fetish, in my opinion, I just admired my wife's feet a little more than most people might, but it wasn't required for sexual arousal. 

First, feet have to be nice. I can tell by the appearance of some women's feet that they care little about them. But I think it can add to a woman's attraction if she has nice feet. 

Some women pay a lot of attention to their feet with painting nails, toe rings, anklets, and strappy shoes, so i see nothing weird about a man noticing and thinking feet are attractive. 

To me, nice feet are just an extension of an otherwise attractive woman; feet alone don't do anything for me.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Lucky wife. I wish my man would love my feet like that. Every time I ask if he can rub it, he gives me a hard time about it. I've threatened to hire a foot fetish guy to rub my feet while we're having s.ex (husband and I) and he gets upset. LOL!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's not my cup of tea, but I do enjoy seeing painted toenails in open toe shoes... Spring is a glorious season!

My personal "kink" would be necks... To each their own, and if she's happy as well, that's all great!

C


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Heh, I like my girl's feet as well. Fun to play with and they look sexy! So I can understand why you like them as well, but they don't arouse me though.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

This is very common. 

Chinese men in history loved that.

We always describe women for having beautiful hands! 

I guess we should start describing women with beautiful feet now. 

We do describe women for having long sexy legs! 

Beautiful....................................


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is an example of a celebrity wedding photo where bare feet are intentionally shown. this is a picture i remember from when i was younger. She could have just as easily had on shoes, as most brides do, but i think the photographer made a conscience decision to do it barefoot because it adds a cuteness to the picture. If most thought bare feet were gross, I'm sure the photographer would have gone with shoes. Just my opinion.

:: Tommy Lee & Heather Locklear :: - Fotolog


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I absolutely love my wife's feet... And I see nothing wrong with it, it's just a matter of preference and I think we all have some attraction to some part one way or another... And how weird is it? I dont see it as weird when it's in topic of the one you love, no different than hairtype, top heavy, bottom heavy... But yea I'd say to have any fetish and be turned on left and right by complete strangers and seeking public visuals, I find down right creepy ( I known of guys with same fetish who do this )... So if your wife don't have a problem with it, don't make one and just enjoy... BTW please don't make it sound as tho it's something to be ashamed of... We are all human and like what we like...


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm afraid I will have to come out of the closet too on this one! I also have a bit of a foot fetish! Though I never get to indulge in it because my wife isn't even into 'straight' sex.
However, living in a tropical country where alot of women wear sandals, I get to see alot of gorgeous feet! I hate the long pointed toe nails... nice and healthy with painted short nails...Ummmm!!

But...horrible feet/toes/nails can be quite disgusting. One celebrity who is physically very attractive but I feel is 'spoilt' by simply horrible feet (which, apparently she knows) is Victoria Beckham.

Unhealthy, dirty, unmanicured feet/toes etc... YUK YUK YUK!


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

why would you think that? if your wife is fine with it, then whatever floats your boat! and that is hardly the weirdest fetish i've ever heard of.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, roll with it. as long as your not trying to infringe upon her sexual boundries its great.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you happen to coah an NFL Football Team by any chance?


----------



## Johnnyb (Feb 13, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha! I live in Gettysburg, PA..not a ghost of a chance. Go Ravens!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

There's your only problem - you live in PA and root for the Ravens!!!

Go STEELERS!!!


----------



## Johnnyb (Feb 13, 2011)

Why is it everywhere I go there is a Steelers fan? Even on here? OK my friend we both wait til next year! Ray is comming back. Gettysburg is 65 miles from Baltimore, Pitt is 280+. Im from Baltimore and I love Gettysburg. Rothlesberger wuld love it here cause the bombs here never hit their target.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyway - as far as the feet thing goes - I think you're OK...


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont have a foot fetish but I find the idea of it so entertaining that I cant help but read posts about it! I do have a fetish for my wife's whole body so I guess by extension I do have a foot fetish after all. lol Anyway women usually love to have their feet pampered so it would seem to be a win/win for you both. Enjoy!


----------



## Johnnyb (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks my friend...Lets forget about Ryan...You the man!!!!!!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Love my wife's feet. Suck them from time to time. Nothing wrong with what you guys do.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I love my wife's feet and always look at other woman feet....dont know but they can be very sexy....wont put them in my mouth but love to kiss them and touch them...and see them moving around as we make love....so it is all good....lucky you that your woman dont mind...


----------



## Johnnyb (Feb 13, 2011)

Wife just got a pedi! Can't wait for later


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with a foot fetish.
High Heels and sexy toes/feet are very cool!


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

I have often kidded my W that her life would be better if I had a foot fetish, because she would get all the foot rubs she wanted.  She has pretty feet, and I like them a lot, but they don't arouse me. 

We all have our own hot buttons--I can't think of much of a lower level kink than getting turned on by your W's feet. If you both are OK with it, then what the hey. Just don't post videos where you can be recognized like the Jets coach. 

I rub my Ws feet at least twice a week, and I really should do it more, because she is on her feet all day in the classroom and she loves it so much. It's kind of like a W giving a hand job--you take pleasure in knowing you are giving your partner much pleasure in a unilateral way.


----------



## Jadegreen (Apr 4, 2011)

I would be charmed. My partner thinks such things are weird. So let me live vicariously - maybe some of the fellows who are having a hard time getting any action could try a bit of foot loving - no further expectations and see where it takes their wives. It would sure talk to me...


----------



## anon_4_now (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a girlfriend who could orgasm with me sucking and licking her toes. When we would go out on dates, she'd suck my fingers and that would drive me nuts. To this day, I have a closet fetish because my wife never enjoyed it and she doesn't like to suck my fingers either.

There is nothing wrong with having a foot fetish.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife recoils in laughter if i touch her feet, she is exceptionally ticklish


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an ear thing. Love them ears.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

I myself think it is pretty bizarre. But if your wife finds it to be ok, no biggie.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

HelloooNurse said:


> I myself think it is pretty bizarre. But if your wife finds it to be ok, no biggie.


Why is it bizarre to you? Just curious.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

If I were the OP, I wouldn't be here making it look like a problem or asking if it is a problem. My wife has beautiful size 7, really sexy feet/toes. I never really considered myself a foot-person but if she really wanted some foot action, I'd consider it and even try it. 

And whats weird to some may not be to others.


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with it at all.

My wife and I are exactly the same way. In fact, a lot of times there is more foot action than any other action since she simply loves having me at her feet. I say that as long as both partners are willing and both are enjoying it, then it is perfectly fine and normal.

As more and more studies are done on human sexuality and the little known theory of sexual imprinting, many therapists are starting to say that having a preference for feet is hardly out of the ordinary and is not weird or unusual at all. 

on our blog, we write that liking feet is fun and okay...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Foot play, shoe play. Hell I could watch a woman brush her hair and get turned on. Until recently I didn't even know 'bun drop' was a 'thing'. I'm sold.


----------



## MikeM6 (May 20, 2011)

What could possibly be wrong if you both are into it?! You're a lucky man - game on!


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

Johnnyb said:


> Hi. I have been married to my high school sweetheart for 19 yrs. Never once had an affair. We have 3 children. I have developed over the years a love for her feet. She is totally aware and is "into it". Dont get me wrong, I love her whole body, but her feet come first. I kid her that she caused my foot fetish cause she has toe-tally hot feet, painted nails, size 8. Great sex life, but my question is ....am I going overboard? During sex, especially while she gives me oral, I have to put her feet and toes in my mouth or have them near my face. She just automatically puts her feet near my face, I dont even have to ask. I cant imagine having sex without her feet involved. Just some thoughts as I am new here.


No problem. I love footjobs, but as far as in my mouth, not my thing. Whatever floats your boat is great, though! Everyone has their fetishes.


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

yes footjobs are awesome. Fortunately my wife loves giving them to me as much as I like receiving them...


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Dated a guy who loved my feet. i thought it was cute. nothing wrong with loving feet.
my husband always makes comments about how cute and little my feet are, or he'll say, "nice polish on your toes...sexy little feet"
his fetish is my lower back...ya know, the spot just before your back curves into your butt? yup,that's where he would spend his days if he could. It's a bit odd to me bc i've never heard of a "small of the back" fetish but hey, to each his own.


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

I once heard a woman say, " I think most men have a foot fetish, they just don't know it..."

It's good to get a female point of view, and it seems that the one presented by WhiteRabbit is one of acceptance that liking feet is completely normal, as it should be...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

White Rabbit are you kidding? That area of a woman's body is the inspiration for the shape of every violin ever built. Back dimples make me sweat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> White Rabbit are you kidding? That area of a woman's body is the inspiration for the shape of every violin ever built. Back dimples make me sweat.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i think i've been living in a bubble...i thought they were shaped after a woman's hip 

"back dimples make me sweat" sounds so much like my husband it's scary


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup I would cry everyday if I didn't at least get my wifes feet. They're gorgeous. Foot massages daily for her.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

For those who aren't attracted to feet, I've wondered if nice feet are a plus as opposed to not so nice as far as overall attraction. 

I've seen some women whose feet look rugged. Their heels are dry and cracked, and the soles of their feet look like beef jerky. Now, compare that to nice, soft, well-kept feet. Would it make a difference?


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't really understand the difference between appreciating a nice pair of feet and a 'foot fetish'. You hear stories about guys hiring girls to present their feet to them and guys go nuts with it and stuff like that. I'm guessing that's what we call a 'fetish'. Well that's certainly not me. I would never buy a magazine full of pictures of women's feet or anything like that.

However, my wife has very small feet (usually the smallest adult woman's size normally available). They are very cute and perfectly formed. She takes good care of them but hardly ever gets a professional pedi or does anything fancy (like longer nails with those gaudy french style pedicures, etc). Nails are always kept nice and short. She paints sometimes and sometimes not. I think they are always very hot and more so by the fact that it seems to come with no effort or narcissism. Sometimes I even get turned if i see a pair of her little shoes lying around the home. But I don't really focus on the feet alone. They are part of the whole package. I love to watch them curl up when I send her into the stratosphere. I hold the ankles tightly (ok I think u get the idea).


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

couple said:


> I don't really understand the difference between appreciating a nice pair of feet and a 'foot fetish'. You hear stories about guys hiring girls to present their feet to them and guys go nuts with it and stuff like that. I'm guessing that's what we call a 'fetish'. Well that's certainly not me. I would never buy a magazine full of pictures of women's feet or anything like that.
> 
> However, my wife has very small feet (usually the smallest adult woman's size normally available). They are very cute and perfectly formed. She takes good care of them but hardly ever gets a professional pedi or does anything fancy (like longer nails with those gaudy french style pedicures, etc). Nails are always kept nice and short. She paints sometimes and sometimes not. I think they are always very hot and more so by the fact that it seems to come with no effort or narcissism. Sometimes I even get turned if i see a pair of her little shoes lying around the home. But I don't really focus on the feet alone. They are part of the whole package. I love to watch them curl up when I send her into the stratosphere. I hold the ankles tightly (ok I think u get the idea).


Yes, I think you described one way to distinguish fetish from admiration. I too, looked at my wife's feet as part of the whole package. Pointed toes during the stratospheric moment was quite a turn on.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

*Nothing wrong.*

I have big, narrow feet at size 9. My toes are long and look amazing in sandals. My toenails are painted red with a white flower on the large toe.

Nothing is wrong with having a foot fetish; whatever floats your boat. It is more common than you think.


I enjoy being spanked. Many would say that's weird, but my husband and I love it. :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I need a washcloth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marrid4life (May 31, 2011)

southbound said:


> If both of you are happy, then it sounds like things couldn't be better. I liked my wife's feet too. For me, i guess it was mostly a visual thing. Feet wasn't a must for sexual activity, and I liked her entire body, but i thought her feet were very sexy looking. I always preferred her bare feet over stockings or shoes. It also got her a lot of foot massages and nail paintings.


Up one on that, my wife has some really nice cute toes that are painted as well.


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

I paint my wife's toes every week and I even get to choose the color. Pedicured toes are indeed hot. I talk about this and lots of other topics on my educational blog, _Foot fetish 101_...


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Nothing weird about having a thing for one's wife's feet. I love my wife's feet and well, everything else.

I love giving her a FULL body massage all of the time and I spend some time on my wife's feet. She loves it and I love it.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

I just thought about this. Everybody is different. My wife does not use cosmetics very often and never paints her nails. I personally have an aversion to painted nails. I like hers nice and unpainted.

This is not to put anyone down who likes to paint their wife's painted toe nails.


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

Its okay, really. I have an aversion to my wife's nails being unpainted. I don't think she has gone a day without a pedicure in probably ten years at least...

To each his own as they say. Some prefer natural, some prefer painted. I have seen some unpedicured feet that were simply hot regardless....


----------



## Content 1 (Sep 15, 2011)

I personally don't have a foot fetish, but you guys will probably love trying our new massage method. We stumbled upon this by accident one night and have been trying different variations ever since. By using your feet and a glider chair or rocker, you can give or receive a great massage . And the best part about it is that it's so easy. Below is a brief description of how it's done: 
First off, make sure you're healthy enough to receive a massage. There's plenty of online resources to find out who should and should not be getting massaged. 
The person giving the massage starts by removing their shoes and socks and washing their feet. Next, they might want to warm up the ankles a bit by doing large circles with their feet (wiggle the toes too,... can't hurt  
Have the person getting massaged lay on the floor (the top of their head should be near the front of the chair so that the lower legs of the person giving the massage are at an approx. 45 degree angle when the feet are placed on the shoulders). Put a smooth sheet over the person; something that your foot will slide over easily (they can be clothed, it really doesn't matter, just put the sheet over the clothing). You'll also want to use some sort of small pillow or face cradle. (found the perfect face cradle for this, called the "Podillow", while watching Shark Tank one evening. Unfortunately, they didn't get the funding they were looking for and now they seem to have trouble with inventory)
Next the person giving the massage can begin by pressing on the shoulders with the balls of their feet (this feels unbelievably good). Be sure to communicate with one another to make sure you're not pressing too hard. 
After that, rest your heels on either side of the spine, starting at the top of the shoulders. Then slowly rock your feet by alternately pointing your toes forward (away from you) and then back towards you. Repeat this rocking motion, moving your feet slowly down either side of the spine. This is where you'll notice that the chair is doing most of the work. 
Well, that's a start. I hope you enjoy doing this as much as we have. I'll be writing more about this on my personal blog as time goes on, but we're new here so we can give the address. If you have any questions just drop us a line.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Not unusual at all.

Erotic interest in women's feet is as old as the human race itself. It spans every ethnic group and most cultures. There are references in ancient art and literature and a fairly explicit example even in the Bible of all places.

Sometimes people will say, "I don't get it. Feet are feet." But that's not really true.

A number of factors all converged together during the Renaissance and deeply imprinted this on our Western culture. The evidence is everywhere for any observant person to see.

Western standards of dress and grooming strongly differentiate between the genders, making the feet of women very noticeably different than the feet of men. Men don't paint their toe nails, or wear jewelry on the feet and ankles or wear high heeled sandals and other shoes intentionally designed to draw attention to the foot. Only women do these things. 

Western culture differentiates between the feet of men and women in other ways as well. It's perfectly acceptable for a female executive to wear dressy sandals to a board meeting or a corporate dinner, but it's a social _faux pas_ for men to show their feet in formal situations at all. Men learn from the time they're little boys that the foot is at least a semi-private part of the body that needs to be covered up sometimes. 

Movies and entertainment are another good example of how this is embedded in our culture. It's not unusual at all for movie promotional artwork to depict the female protagonist in bare feet. Sometimes this is even done when no such scene ever occurs in the entire movie and the setting and theme would actually make bare feet inappropriate. The original promotional artwork for the 1977 film _Star Wars_ is a good example. 

The fact that women as a group are less aware of this than men is one of the more humorous social paradoxes, because as a group, they willingly go along with and facilitate this visual cue. 

When my wife and I were first married, she had no clue. We lived directly across the street from her employer and she would walk to and from work. One day, the street was flooded, so she slipped off her high heeled mules and waded. It instantly caught the attention of every male in the vicinity and a truckload of construction workers whistled at her.

She was indignant. I tried to explain, but she didn't quite believe me. So I proposed a simple challenge. We were both fans of the original 1960's television series, _The Avengers._ We started counting how many times they showed Emma Peel (Diana Rigg) in bare feet versus how many times they showed John Steed (Patrick Macnee) in bare feet.

She was stunned. While they found an excuse to show Emma Peel in bare feet in almost half of the episodes, they never showed Steed in bare feet even when he suffered injury to his foot and ankle! 

The reason, of course is obvious. While a sizable portion of the male viewership wants to see an attractive female character out of their shoes, there is (In terms of numbers) no such correspondency among the female demographic. 

Perhaps that's why some women find it weird even though the evidence has been staring them in the face their whole lives.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Go to Youtube and search on 'shoe play'. I was not aware this was a 'thing'. But to be fair a nice pair of feet in fetish heels make me sweat.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

ocotillo said:


> Not unusual at all.
> 
> Erotic interest in women's feet is as old as the human race itself. It spans every ethnic group and most cultures. There are references in ancient art and literature and a fairly explicit example even in the Bible of all places.
> 
> ...


Very good points. I've noticed it is much more acceptable for women to be seen barefoot in movies and tv than men. I've noticed there are times when bare feet aren't necessary, yet it seems like the producer sets up a scene that screams, "look at my feet." I found two commercials and a tv show clip as examples. Even though these scenes have nothing to do with feet, it is obvious that the producer used feet as a point of attraction.

Young Woman Showing Off Perfect Feet in a Commercial - YouTube

Taylor Momsen's Feet - YouTube

Pub Nintendo.mpg - YouTube


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't forget the Japanese "girl band" in _Kill Bill_ part 1! I'm no foot fetishist, but...cute cute cute!


----------



## Meg (Oct 12, 2011)

I, almost always, notice a woman's feet before anything else -- especially, during "sandal season." Where I live, on the west coast, girls where flip-flops and sandals most of the year, which is really nice. Pretty, well-manicured feet can be kinda hot, even to another woman.

Nasty, dried-out, calloused ones are disgusting, though. Ewww!


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

Meg said:


> I, almost always, notice a woman's feet before anything else -- especially, during "sandal season." Where I live, on the west coast, girls where flip-flops and sandals most of the year, which is really nice. Pretty, well-manicured feet can be kinda hot, even to another woman.


And its funny you mention that because the last time my wife and I went out, she was checking out the feet of other women in the restaurant during the peak of summer sandal season. I got a kick out of that!


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Meg said:


> Nasty, dried-out, calloused ones are disgusting, though. Ewww!


Herein lies the reason I am NOT a big fan of "sandal season."

Seems like the vast majority of men and women walking around in sandals and flip-flops have UGLY, hairy, gross-looking feet. I, for one, wear Top-Siders (boat shoes) most of the summer to avoid propagating the ugly feet epidemic.

However, the lovely women who DO have attractive, well-maintained feet and toes are greatly appreciated. I can only imagine the "rest" of them being equally groomed and pampered.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Don't forget the Japanese "girl band" in _Kill Bill_ part 1! I'm no foot fetishist, but...cute cute cute!


The 5,6,7,8's, yeah what about?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

gman95901 said:


> And its funny you mention that because the last time my wife and I went out, she was checking out the feet of other women in the restaurant during the peak of summer sandal season. I got a kick out of that!


Women like to look pretty for other women to admire their style, not just for male attention.

I hate my feet because I think that they are too long and thin. I still maintain them though. 

Polish changes instead of full pedicures, are a great way to save at nail shops. :smthumbupuring the hot months, my big toes have gorgeous designs on them.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

ocotillo said:


> Not unusual at all.
> 
> Erotic interest in women's feet is as old as the human race itself. It spans every ethnic group and most cultures. There are references in ancient art and literature and a fairly explicit example even in the Bible of all places.
> 
> ...


After reading your post again, I think it is about the best explanation and examples of evidence that female feet are recognized as an attractive body part. 

I agree, though, that some women just don't get it. 

I work with a lady who is in her early 40s and very beautiful, she could easily be a model, and it is obvious she strives to keep herself looking good, except for her feet.

She dresses nice and wears sexy, strappy, high heel shoes, but her feet are atrocious. From a distance, they look good, but up close, they are dreadful. Her heels are so dry they have those deep cracks in them, and they look like she sprinkled ground toe-nails on them like glitter. Her toes are dry, and the souls of her feet have a thick, stained look. This is all apparent when she kicks her shoes off during staff meetings. 

For a woman who seems to give so much attention to the rest of her body, one would think she would give a little attention to her feet. But apparently, she is one who thinks feet are irrelevant to an overall appearance.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

After reading this thread.....I swear early next week I am going to run out and get a really good pedicure!!! :rofl:

I take care of the feet in the summer months, but admit they get neglected after that...but no more!


----------



## shawna (Oct 21, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat. As long as you two are happy with it then theres no problem, and you shouldn't worry about what the outside world may think


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

daffodilly said:


> After reading this thread.....I swear early next week I am going to run out and get a really good pedicure!!! :rofl:
> 
> I take care of the feet in the summer months, but admit they get neglected after that...but no more!


But now we are in boot season which stir a man's fantasies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I have a foot fetish of sorts and it grosses my husband - I get a ridiculous amount of satisfaction when I pumice my heels and see the dead skin cells flaking off. 

ocotillo: I like your reference to the 1977 Star Wars poster :smthumbup: And here's a little thing about nail polish. Apparently it was originally men who wore polish, applied to fingernails and colored black. Warriors would have their nails manicured and polished before war. Nail color traces back to around 3000BC and was used to indicate social status. Black for important people and green for others. Pastel colors for lower ranked women and vibrant colors for the queen. Nefertiti painted her fingernails and toenails red. Cleopatra's came from the henna plant that produced rusty shades with undertones of gold. 

Polish doesn't suit my toenails. My toes are short in shape and not ideal for painting. At the shoe store I admire other women's toenails lol. I have a very high arch. When I was young, people would comment that I should be a dancer because of this - there's speculation it helps achieve a high demi-pointe. A dancer I am not and so my high arch is simply there being tormented by short nails that can't be painted. My feet get me from A to B though and I appreciate that. 

My husband took a photo of my foot recently when it was hanging outside the sheet. I was about to retract it to cover but he says he loves my little toes so I let him take the photo. All I can say is, he must love me.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

southbound said:


> After reading your post again, I think it is about the best explanation and examples of evidence that female feet are recognized as an attractive body part.


Thanks!

Most of the historical stuff is pretty dry, but since talk is cheap on the internet, it might be of interest to some if the claims were fleshed out a little bit. 

Also, this really is relevant to marriage and relationships. No matter how hard we try, I don't think men and women ever truly understand each other. I've tried really hard over the years to understand my wife's psyche and she's tried really hard to understand mine. Some things she didn't believe at first and it helped to show how obvious the evidence is when you stop and think about it.

Nobody knows what the cause and effect relationship is exactly, (Although several common sense explanations immediately come to mind) but historically, erotic interest in women's feet has risen sharply during epidemics of sexually transmitted disease. (Giannini _et al_ 1998) 

During the gonorrhea epidemic of the Thirteenth Century, romantic literature of the time began making numerous, detailed, loving references to this body part. Examples include the famous French _Roman de la Rose,_ (Romance of the Rose) and the Troubadour poetry of Cerveri and Riguier. (Mearnshaw, 1963)

It occurred again during the syphilis epidemic of the Sixteenth century and this time, it was accompanied by Renaissance advances in shoe-making. True women's high heels with an abbreviated upper (i.e They showed "Toe cleavage") became popular among wealthy female rulers and courtesans. (Windle, 1992) 

At the beginning of the Renaissance there were painters who specialized in decolletage, (i.e. A women's upper torso) but by the mid to late Renaissance, there were painters who specialized in women's feet. (Marle, 1930) In brothels, fully clothed prostitutes solicited customers with their feet bared. (Giannini, 1998)

There was a resurgence of this interest in the Nineteenth Century and each period of renewed interest has been augmented by the social developments and fashion innovations of previous ones. 

One example is shoes. Napoleon banned high heels entirely in an effort to eliminate class distinctions between wealthy and poor. They came back into fashion during the Nineteenth Century and further advances in shoe making technology made them more than just a trademark of the wealthy courtesan. Many people could afford them now. They've been a popular element of women's fashion ever since. 

I recently saw an advertisement for Ritz crackers where a young woman is so happy to be eating them that she kicks off her high heels and plops her bare feet into the lap of a strange man on a bus. The man appears to be uneasy at first, but overall, doesn't really seem put out by it.

Some people might view this as simply a "Feel good" type of appeal, (i.e. Ritz crackers make you feel at home.) but when you stop and think about how utterly unlikely and absurd it would be for the gender roles to be reversed in this scenario, it becomes apparent that there really is marked difference in male and female perception involved.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Meg said:


> OK...here's me. What's your assessment?



From what i see in the picture, your feet look very nice. You have "two" things that make them look nice. One is the natural part, which a person has no control over. Your feet and toes have a nice shape and size; the shape and size of your big toe is very nice and blends well with your foot. 

Two, is the part you have some control over. The skin on your feet blends well with the skin on your legs. I've seen some women whose feet look like it's made of beef jerky.:rofl: The soles aren't visible, but I see no dry skin or cracked heels; your feet look very soft. Your toenails look very well kept and are trimmed in a perfect length and shape, and the polish looks great. 

All this makes your feet look very "feminine," which is what makes a woman's feet look nice. Even though it's just a picture of your feet, even if the nails weren't painted, I would have no trouble knowing they were a woman's feet. I'm not sure I could say that about the lady i described in my other post. :rofl:


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

This thread is definitely getting interesting. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder when it comes to those partial to feet. My wife has gorgeous size 9s with medium size toes that are symmetrical and arches that are deep and elegant. She always keeps them pedicured for me and when we go out, as I previously mentioned, she checks out the feet of other women purely to see if they measure up to what she considers is a pretty foot. If she thinks they are, she will often, give me a nudge to look in a certain direction when she spots a pair. I acknowledge her and glance over, but my heart beats only for hers...


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what happens when you both grow old, and her feet aren't as great as they are now. Hopefully you can incorporate callouses, hammer toes and necrotic toenails that are an inch thick into your fetish somewhere. Maybe you could look on the internet for ideas with that - google knows all!


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

HelloooNurse said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens when you both grow old, and her feet aren't as great as they are now. Hopefully you can incorporate callouses, hammer toes and necrotic toenails that are an inch thick into your fetish somewhere. Maybe you could look on the internet for ideas with that - google knows all!


We are most definitely not spring chickens by any means. And I can say for certain that her feet have gotten better with age. Besides, great feet run in the family. Her mother still has stunning feet well into her late 60's, so there is nothing to worry about....:smthumbup:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

HelloooNurse said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens when you both grow old, and her feet aren't as great as they are now. Hopefully you can incorporate callouses, hammer toes and necrotic toenails that are an inch thick into your fetish somewhere.


What a visual.....Yuck. 

There's few things that make me want to gag quite as much as a person (Male or female) that refuses to take care of their feet once they're past the bloom of youth. 

I'm no doctor and don't pretend to be, but I would guess that those conditions are more commonly caused by too much time in shoes, neglect, lack of medical attention, etc. rather than age itself.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

HelloooNurse said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens when you both grow old, and her feet aren't as great as they are now. Hopefully you can incorporate callouses, hammer toes and necrotic toenails that are an inch thick into your fetish somewhere. Maybe you could look on the internet for ideas with that - google knows all!


Aren't you a little ray of sunshine?


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

I am an admirer of nice feet.. I always get my wife spa certificates so she can have perfect feet..
She has always known of my kink and her feet come into play quite often when we are intimate..

I also love sandal season , but up here in the north , the season is too short..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that, foot fetishes are quite common. Personally though, I hate nail coloring. Nail polish is pretty and nice but argh, can't stand red/pink/purple/black colors. When it's all natural or have something to enhance it's natural beauty (such as nail polish), it's very beautiful. Nothing turns me on faster then my wife walking around with nothing but a T-shirt and nothing else, with bare beautiful feet. Well... unless she does the same move 3x in a row, it just gets old.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Personally though, I hate nail coloring. Nail polish is pretty and nice but argh, can't stand red/pink/purple/black colors.


I used to feel that way too...but, for some reason, my preference has completely changed regarding nail polish. A nice-looking pair of feet, complimented with some attractive color is A-OK with me!

But again, in most cases (IMO)...feet aren't terribly attractive to begin with.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, guess my attractive color is shiny natural nails xD

And those smooth long legs of hers gets me everytime, but then again, I'm more a leg person then a foot person. It's the legs that get me turned on, especially what it leads to =)


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> And those smooth long legs of hers gets me everytime, but then again, I'm more a leg person then a foot person. It's the legs that get me turned on, especially what it leads to =)


Funny you should mention that! I saw a woman at a restaurant last night, wearing a short, black dress with long, beautiful legs and a pair of nice, heeled shoes.

She looked like a knock-out.....from BEHIND. When she turned around, I understood why she was there alone! But, I gotta admit, the legs got my attention!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha aye! Legs definitely grab attention!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm right there with you, always have been attracted visually to female feet. Feels a bit weird, but I can't do anything about it. Can anyone tell where the desire for chocolate originates? Can you make it go away? Unfortunately for me, my wife isn't quite as accommodating to me as yours is to you. If you're weird, you seem to have a lot of company! Enjoy!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> OK...here's me. What's your assessment?


Wow! Those are some seriously nice looking feet!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> Thanks, cent! You should see the rest! :ezpi_wink1:


I can only imagine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Meg said:


> Thanks, cent! You should see the rest! :ezpi_wink1:


Meg, did you read my review? I thought they were nice too!:smthumbup:


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

I like where this thread is going!!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> Southbound: I DID read your review! :yay:
> 
> Sorry I failed to mention how gratifying it was to be complimented by such a renown connoisseur of feet!  If I could, I'd rub them all over your face. :rofl:


Meg,
You're heating up a lot of the foot guys with that kind of talk!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> Then, my job is done. Unless you'd like another photo.


Hmmmmm...hard to turn down that offer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> Sunny and 70 today! Just another day in SoCal!


No wonder it's such a popular place to live!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gman95901 (May 19, 2011)

I had such high hopes for this thread, but I fear it has now begun to degenerate into a peep show.....


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Meg's mention of Southern California get me wondering how much regional attitudes affect people's views.

For example, in Phoenix, where I live it gets pretty warm and people dress for comfort. Most women and many men wear the bare minimum when it comes to footwear. Even in stodgy, conservative industries like banking, women will wear dressy flip-flops like you see in Meg's picture to work. I don't think my wife even owns a pair of closed-toed shoes.

I travel a lot though and have noticed that this is not the case everywhere. I'm currently in Eastern Arkansas, and even though it went to 82 degrees yesterday, it appears that absolutely nobody is in sandals in public.

In another thread, a person remarked that feet are disgusting and that even in the home, only her child was allowed to go barefoot. 

Perhaps it depends on where you live?


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I also think womens feet are incredibly erotic! Nice toes, shortish nails painted deep red (burgundy) well moisturised etc...very sexy indeed.

BUT....unkempt feet are a TOTAL turn off! In the summer you see a beautifully sexy and vibrant girl and think ...ummm...she's lovely...then you see her feet...bunions, hammer toes, un-pedicured, un looked after...YUK.


----------



## BMadoff (Aug 1, 2011)

Meg said:


> Sunny and 70 today! Just another day in SoCal!



I think we could handle another good sole shot too, Meg:smthumbup:


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

jezza said:


> I also think womens feet are incredibly erotic! Nice toes, shortish nails painted deep red (burgundy) well moisturised etc...very sexy indeed.
> 
> BUT....unkempt feet are a TOTAL turn off! In the summer you see a beautifully sexy and vibrant girl and think ...ummm...she's lovely...then you see her feet...bunions, hammer toes, un-pedicured, un looked after...YUK.


I agree. feet aren't something that are just automatically attractive. I often wonder what attractive women with un-kept feet are thinking. I guess they just think, "Who cares about feet." But when a woman has nice feet, it certainly adds to her attraction.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Meg said:


> Thanks, cent! You should see the rest! :ezpi_wink1:


Very well put together megora.
Very nice.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Haven't you people heard of
"toe cleavage"......a well known phenomena.....

anyway.

Some feet are sexier than others. My parents both had similar, beautiful feet and I assumed all feet looked like theirs until it dawned on me that not all feet were. The man I married has stubby toes and nails, thick ankles and one of our kids got them (the one girl,bless her soul).

Anyway. Some cultures are really into belly buttons.

BTW, my feet are hot stuff (thanks mom and dad). I get compliments on them from men and women on how beautiful they are. One of my lucky draws in life. Polished, not polished. I have never had a paid for pedicure. They just are in great form and shape and health and my ankles are extra well crafted. lol


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Chattycathy,, does your husband enjoy your fine feet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't stand colored nails, but that's just me. I like them polished yes, but not colored. Poor wifey really, she really liked to color them, and still does to my annoyance when she can't control herself.


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

Not me , the darker the color , the better


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I posted earlier saying that I thought well pedicured (female) feet are erotic...but unkempt ones a mega turn off.

Just a thought...same goes for men. Why is it that as soon as the sun comes out lots of men don open toe sandals...displaying horrible toes, with yellowing think long toenails and tons of hard dead skin. How could ANY woman want to get intimate with a man with feet like that!

Should be an arrestable offence....!!!


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I can't stand colored nails, but that's just me. I like them polished yes, but not colored.


I used to prefer this too. But in recent years, I've developed a new appreciation for the colored nails. As I've said before though, if the feet aren't pretty to start with....please cover them up!



jezza said:


> ...same goes for men. Why is it that as soon as the sun comes out lots of men don open toe sandals...displaying horrible toes, with yellowing think long toenails and tons of hard dead skin. How could ANY woman want to get intimate with a man with feet like that!


:iagree: Men's feet can be SO gross. I usually wear boat shoes most of the year, just to sure I don't commit this offense.


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> I used to prefer this too. But in recent years, I've developed a new appreciation for the colored nails. As I've said before though, if the feet aren't pretty to start with....please cover them up!
> 
> 
> 
> :iagree: Men's feet can be SO gross. I usually wear boat shoes most of the year, just to sure I don't commit this offense.


LOL

I wear boat shoes all yr round too..


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> As I've said before though, if the feet aren't pretty to start with....please cover them up!


Oh...and, Meg...you may completely disregard that. Not applicable.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Roy...good for you!! 
I'm the same....my feet certainly arent gross...no bunions, trimmed etc...but neither are they my best feature. Like you, I keep them covered up...unless on a beach!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm on board with this. I love my wife's feet, they are so pretty and sexy. She keeps them well manicured and I love seeing them. I have been known to kiss them and suck her toes during foreplay. I rub them quite often. They are perfect.


----------

